# Who makes the best deer bologna/smoked deer meat



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Let's hear what you guys feel is the best deer bologna or smoked meat in north east Ohio? Curious to try new reputable places. I favor dons custom meats in waynesburg for deer bologna. I also enjoy Duma deer processing in suffield. Their smoked deer sticks are delicious


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Wayne King in Navarre made the best trail I ever had - unfortunately he is no longer in business 

Been using Duma's the last couple years & they are very good as well.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Shortcuts Deer Processing in Hollansburg Ohio. Matt Harrison is a genious at it, he makes a killer jalapeno chesse mix that's awesome!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Marshallville Meats.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

bradley4 said:


> Let's hear what you guys feel is the best deer bologna or smoked meat in north east Ohio? Curious to try new reputable places. I favor dons custom meats in waynesburg for deer bologna. I also enjoy Duma deer processing in suffield. Their smoked deer sticks are delicious


I feel dons has the best trial but man are they getting expensive.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Yoder Custom Meats in Fredericksburg. Summer sausage and bologna are awesome and the prices are very good.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard yoders was good. Had some trail from there that was not dry. The stuff I had done at Dumas was on the dry side.The sticks are good at Dumas. It's 5 min from my house so it's easy to get to.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Canaan meats is pretty good. Don't know about the best but they are good , and their pricing is reasonable


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I heard yoders was good. Had some trail from there that was not dry. The stuff I had done at Dumas was on the dry side.The sticks are good at Dumas. It's 5 min from my house so it's easy to get to.


Yes I agree Dumas trail is very dry and imo not very good. My all time favorite was Millers Custom Meats in millersburg. It's just a bit of a hike for me to travel out that way so I tend to stick around the Akron/Canton area.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Trumbull locker has pretty amazing stuff


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

x2 for Trumbull meat locker


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Trumbull locker is good X3


----------

